# The second brain Psychology Today



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI Psychology Today 2000 http://www.findarticles.com/cf_0/m1175/3_3...+bowel+syndrome ------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

